# Indian Ice.......!



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Whats the word guys.........anyone over there with a report, gotta be close......HT


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Long Island - Safe ice at first and second pull off. 3" at first pull off at Long Island. 2&1/2 at second pull off at Long Island and that was last night. So should be close to 3-4" in both areas!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

That's what I've been waiting to hear...get the grease hot.......!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just saw a snowmobile come across old Indian Lake and around Minnewauken Island...I kid you not. The key word in that sentence is "a".
smh


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I fished the first pull off today and the ice was 3.5" near shore and 4" of clear ice in the middle. I caught 35-40 gills and 2 lm, most the gills were 6 to 8.5" all went back.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Got on ice this evening couple hours 3 1/2"-4"clear hard ice. Was a blast started slow then firetiger tungsten jig and couple spikes was getting blasted ended up with 18 6"-9" gills 5 crappies 1 perch. Crappies really woke up about 15 minutes before dark. Was alot of fun did not hear of any saugeyes being caught.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Hows the ice doing.....? Moundwood.........Long Island....Blackhawk........? looking at Wednesday. Thanks HT


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

How bad is the ice after the warm weather and rain? Is it going to be fishable tomorrow?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Got on ice this evening couple hours 3 1/2"-4"clear hard ice. Was a blast started slow then firetiger tungsten jig and couple spikes was getting blasted ended up with 18 6"-9" gills 5 crappies 1 perch. Crappies really woke up about 15 minutes before dark. Was alot of fun did not hear of any saugeyes being caught.


What,,!!!! Troy "the master saugeye guy" didnt catch an eye??? that lake must be dead...un heard of....LOL 

I might head out today? i am bored...anyone else


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

play in the rain possibly.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

oh sady I knew were there were some eyes but just didn't get there. was getting a gill fix love to taste them blue gills. did get out another day and found some.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

rutty said:


> How bad is the ice after the warm weather and rain? Is it going to be fishable tomorrow?


Doesn't look good from here, I would highly doubt it.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

fishslim said:


> oh sady I knew were there were some eyes but just didn't get there. was getting a gill fix love to taste them blue gills. did get out another day and found some.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Man i wish I could just get on ice...let alone where to fish...lol we r heading to saginaw or st. claire next weekened...good luck...I dolove a good gill boil..


----------



## trav8907 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just looking through the local paper and found this, some real Indian hogs.
http://examiner.org/sports/31682-local-fisherman-nets-big-crappie


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Drove around the lake earlier and it looked like chocolate milk.Rapids with a lot of debris flooding out moundwood. The miami river was only a couple feet below the spillway.2 big trees layed on top of the spillway. Flooded out big time around lakeview hardware -behind the old lowbobs store with white caps and 2' waves. Lake side ditch of 33 was nothing but floating trash.

Just east of moundwood, a metal roof got blown off an out building and metal sheeting laying everywhere.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Me and some buddies went up and gave it a college try at Old Field, water was extremely muddy and high. We snagged a lot of shad. Be careful driving out there at night my friend had to drive through flowing water and he also hit a huge puddle that he didn't see.


----------

